# anyone know the rs2 blue paint code?



## AgentVW (Aug 21, 2000)

anyone know the paint code?
-mike


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (AgentVW)*

It's the same blue as the S4; Nogaro blue *LZ5M*


----------



## AgentVW (Aug 21, 2000)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (Orjan)*

but the s4 blue wasnt avalibe in 94 i think rs2 blue is 
Pearl Effect Blue Pearl Clearcoat LZ5T/Y3 
-mike


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (AgentVW)*

The Nogaro blue is often referred to as RS-blue. I believe the S4 got the RS-blue, and not the other way round








quote:[HR][/HR]*From http://www.rs-zwei.com/difference_j.htm:*
Den RS2 gab es in Nogaroblau-Perleffekt M8, welches sich in Fachkreisen zu dem beliebten RS-Blau entwickelte, bzw. so im Volksmund genannt wurde. [HR][/HR]​Edit: check out this page from the RS2 brochure http://www.nordicaudi.com/arkivet/broschyrer/bilder/010216_rs2/rs2_16.jpg 
The whole brochure: http://www.nordicaudi.com/arkivet/broschyrer/rs2.htm 



[Modified by Orjan, 1:32 PM 7-4-2002]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (Orjan)*

I had a look in the parts catalogue, and I couldnt find Nogaro blue anywhere








Anyways, for the 1994 RS2 the RS-blue paint code is LZ5M and the sales code is M8. I saw the newer cars like S3, S4 had colors like Ming blue and Santorin blue. Are these close? I know one of them are, but not which of them


----------



## AgentVW (Aug 21, 2000)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (PerL)*

thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-mike


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (AgentVW)*

Youre painting the Corrado? i like it red better


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I had a look in the parts catalogue, and I couldnt find Nogaro blue anywhere








Anyways, for the 1994 RS2 the RS-blue paint code is LZ5M and the sales code is M8. I saw the newer cars like S3, S4 had colors like Ming blue and Santorin blue. Are these close? I know one of them are, but not which of them[HR][/HR]​From audiworld.com registry:
Ming blue pearl:








Santorin blue metallic:








Nogaro blue pearl:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (Orjan)*

Takker!


----------



## AgentVW (Aug 21, 2000)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (2lowA4)*

yea the roddo is getting a paint job i like red to but its time for a change








-mike


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (AgentVW)*

that last pic of nogaro blue almost looks like the bmw calypso blue







rool: from the new m3's


----------



## datenstrom (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (MyAudiGoFast)*

there was some speculation on th audi sites that rs blue, negaro blue and vw's jazz blue were in fact the same color. It was said the paint codes were the same. I never followed up on it, cause I sold my quattro90 before I painted it (it was gonna look like the car in the first post)


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: anyone know the rs2 blue paint code? (datenstrom)*

this is my car which is Jazz Blue








i looked at both jazz and nogaro before i painted and they are NOT the same. I can post the formulas if need be. The jazz is daarker then the nogaro and has different pearls. I find the jazz tends to lighten and darken a lot in various light where the nogaro tends to stay fairly close


[Modified by evilman69, 3:22 PM 7-22-2002]


----------

